# Trouble with scenario-based questions?



## EMTCLM (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey everybody! I'm preparing for my NREMT-B test coming up very, very quickly, and I'm having a lot of trouble learning how to answer and sort of decode if you will, these scenario based questions. Any suggestions? Thanks, I really, really appreciate it.


----------



## HAZMAT (Oct 17, 2009)

Read the entire question and all of the answers, don't let yourself pick the first answer that seems right. Look over the material. 
BSI and scene safety. Remember the ABC's... Is manual cervical stabilization

 needed or should they be ventilated? Airway comes first. Do they have a sucking chest wound? Gloved hand. Load and go? ALS? ETC
I've found that answering the questions using common sense goes a long way. Do not over think the question, use what you've learned along with a touch of common sense.
Don't ever forget the high flow oxygen everyone gets a NRB at 15 LPM.

- HAZMAT


----------



## denverfiremedic (Oct 17, 2009)

Pretty much what he said.. One thing that always helped me is not going back and changing my answers.. the first one is most likely the correct one. Your brain will remember something in particular and if you over think the question it can make it difficult to decide.. study and practice and remember the basics like non other.. with those you can pretty much get to the bottom of any question.. good luck


----------



## EMTCLM (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks, I just took it it stopped me at 119 I think, and I feel like I completely BOMBED it. I fell like I didn't get ANYTHINGright. i know that I'm very good and I actualy do know whatI'm doing, but I just have trouble with the scenarios.


----------



## EMTCLM (Oct 19, 2009)

I passed!!!!!!!


----------

